# Considering first Audi purchase. '02 - 04 A6 2.7T



## meltron (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello folks.
Just looking for some advice when shopping for an A6. Originally had planned on an A4 but after driving one, realized it's too small. Which for me is great, but I need room for 3 kids. I'm looking at an '04 2.7T with 99k. I know, I know...that's a lot of miles, but she looks to be in good shape:







.

Drove well, no major engine noises or smells. "Seems" fine. I'll definitely do the whole pre-purchase inspection, to be sure; do not want surprises.

My question: what should I know about these A6's? motors? recalls? maintenance? And while I know everyones experience will be a little different, I'm hoping that there is some sort of common theme amongst owners. Preferably: I love the car and it's great! 

Looking to make a move next week, so any advice would be appreciated. If I need to keep looking I'll certainly do that. Just let me know people. :thumbup:


Cheers.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

You'll want to make sure the turbos are in good shape, since they are a common problem with the 2.7T, though most of those are in the B5 S4 with the more cramped engine bay. I haven't seen as many A6s with that issue. Other typical problems are the throttle body boot (can be remedied with APRs Bi-Pipe Kit), control arms, coil packs, and I'm sure there are others I'm forgetting. All in all, I love my A6. It's been relatively trouble free, other then the alternator that crapped out.

Oh yeah, make sure the timing belt has been replaced.


----------



## PPGOAL (Apr 22, 2009)

If it has been well-maintained (get service records), it should be ok although you will have to expect things failing at 100+k. There are a lot of accessories on this car and a lot of computer controlled stuff. Check everything out you possibly can - radio, CD, windows, heat, air, power seats, seat heaters, etc. I bought mine in 2005 with 38k and now have 188k. Replaced an alternator at 70k, chipped at 80k, clutch and FW at 90k, TB at 95k, brakes and rotors twice, one set of control arms, second TB at 185k. The dynamic headlight adjustment failed around 170k and I ended up pulling the fuse. The headlight washers leaked and I disabled them. But it still has original shocks and battery! If it's a tip, I would go for an extended drive and make sure it works well when cold and hot. Sometimes codes have been cleared and don't show up until you drive the car 50-100 miles.


----------



## meltron (Nov 1, 2009)

EK20 / PPGOAL - thanks for the replies this is extremely helpful.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

WHAT TO LOOK FOR
1. service records
2. timing belt, water pump done?
3. Cam adjuster seals, cam shaft seals, front crank seal, valve cover gaskets, inspect for leakage
4. auxilary water pump leakage (very common. It is located under the Y-intake manifold)
5. rear trans seal, rear diff seals, front diff seals inspect for leakage
6. window guides (all 4 doors)
7. sunroof drains, check for leakage
9. Turbocharger operation. make sure they are not noisy and they do not leak oil.
10. front crankshaft seal


----------

